# Minidsp Dirac series Analog help REL subs



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi would the Minidsp Dirac series Analog help with a system that has two REL subs that use high level (speaker level) wiring. The subs are running stereo?

Thanks in advance


----------

